# What Jacket is this ?



## Snowflow (Apr 13, 2015)

saw this sick jacket online somewhere really grew on me if someone can tell me what brand, the name, and possibly link where i could get one i would be very happy 



















images wont work idk y so heres the link http://imgur.com/mA7FiVj


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

link is .com


----------



## Snowflow (Apr 13, 2015)

what do you mean


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Containment (Sep 1, 2014)

Google couldn't even find a similar image. i think this may have been a concept art thing. Best of luck to ya!


----------



## Snowflow (Apr 13, 2015)

Containment said:


> Google couldn't even find a similar image. i think this may have been a concept art thing. Best of luck to ya!


i saw it on a craigslist ad. Some guy said he was selling snowboard jackets and that was one of the pictures he had on there. He said he was selling them on ebay so i went to his ebay store but that jacket wasnt there.


----------



## Containment (Sep 1, 2014)

Try to message the seller and he might be able to give you some more information.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

can you make out the logo I can't read it from the pics you posted. 

If you can read the name you can do a better google search


----------



## Snowflow (Apr 13, 2015)

cant find the seller anymore, it was probably 2 months ago or something

already tried zooming in on the image it gets distorted so i cant make it out

View image: Screen Shot 2015 04 12 at 11 10 56 PM

View image: Screen Shot 2015 04 12 at 11 11 06 PM

View image: Screen Shot 2015 04 12 at 11 11 15 PM


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

The pose, and size of the gear screams "korean brand". No idea which one though
Snowboarding Korea Style – Adventures in Fashion | illicit snowboarding


----------



## Snowflow (Apr 13, 2015)

tokyo_dom said:


> The pose, and size of the gear screams "korean brand". No idea which one though
> Snowboarding Korea Style – Adventures in Fashion | illicit snowboarding


why does the pose and size of gear scream "korean brand"


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's an old Westbeach jacket.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

SnowFlow, read the link. I'm not bashing Korean brands, they look pretty gangster (bit out there for me). But the general theme is massively oversized and showing the clothes modeled on a person in a studio rather than out in the snow, or just showing the jacket. 
This jacket doesnt seem all that massive, but certainly bigger than the style most American brands are going these days.

Then again BA seems to have identified it (as a Canadian brand no less), so all that is moot


----------



## Snowflow (Apr 13, 2015)

What is "BA"


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

*B*urton*A*venger....



BurtonAvenger said:


> It's an old Westbeach jacket.


----------



## Snowflow (Apr 13, 2015)

looked them up they look nothing like that
also logo on the back would be longer if it was


----------



## Snowflow (Apr 13, 2015)

soooooooooooooo


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

So what? Told you that's an old Westbeach Jacket. It's not current. Going to have to dig if you want it or sack up and find something else.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Snowflow said:


> soooooooooooooo


So the kid in that picture is your style icon? You'd be better off asking somewhere like easyloungin, most people on this forum have hair on their balls.


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

Snow Hound said:


> You'd be better off asking somewhere like easyloungin, most people on this forum have hair on their balls.


wut





.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I believe he's implying, we don't have a lot of "Style" conscious, "tweeny" thug life wanna be, park rats posting here,… :dunno: :laugh:

...Although I'm guessing that Boarderholic, neni, et al, might object to that _particular_ member profile generalization!!!) :laugh: :rofl3:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> ...Although I'm guessing that Boarderholic, neni, et al, might object to that _particular_ member profile generalization!!!) :laugh: :rofl3:


Object? :eyetwitch2: How am I to know whether or not *most* of you guys are a bunch of unshaved hairy neanderthals? And I'm sure, also Boarderholic and the rest of the few girls prefer to stay without that particular knowledge :scared2: :laugh:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Snow Hound said:


> So the kid in that picture is your style icon? You'd be better off asking somewhere like easyloungin, *most people on this forum have hair on their balls.*





neni said:


> Object? :eyetwitch2: How am I to know whether or not *most* of you guys are a bunch of unshaved hairy neanderthals?


…I just meant you, and a few of the other female members, might not appreciate _that_ particular anatomical and folicular generalization,.. being "people on this forum" as it were!  



neni said:


> ….And I'm sure, also Boarderholic and the rest of the few girls *prefer to stay without that particular knowledge* :scared2: :laugh:


So, I presume that you ladies aren't particularly interested in knowing which members are into _"Manscaping??"_ :rofl4:  


:hairy: (…obviously _I'm_ not one of them!) :blink: :lol:


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> I believe he's implying, we don't have a lot of "Style" conscious, "tweeny" thug life wanna be, park rats posting here,… :dunno: [emoji23]
> 
> ...Although I'm guessing that Boarderholic, neni, et al, might object to that _particular_ member profile generalization!!!) [emoji23] :rofl3:


Yeah pretty much. And I was including our female members in that - my wife has a set of balls she can make use of any time she wants - all she's got to do is ask.


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

just saying, the average poster age over on EL is probably late-20's, and our most popular topics this season revolved around pow quivers, the Con Artist/XX, and the ever popular Fish thread.


----------



## Snowflow (Apr 13, 2015)

BurtonAvenger said:


> So what? Told you that's an old Westbeach Jacket. It's not current. Going to have to dig if you want it or sack up and find something else.


How do you know its a old Westbeach jacket? Westbeach jackets have there logo on the front and this one has it just on the back, also the logo is much shorter than the Westbeach logo. First letter looks like an F last 3 letters looks like com if you zoom in


----------



## Snowflow (Apr 13, 2015)

Snow Hound said:


> So the kid in that picture is your style icon? You'd be better off asking somewhere like easyloungin, most people on this forum have hair on their balls.


no I never said that if you read my post I clearly said I liked the jacket and nowhere do I say that the guy in the picture is my "style icon"


----------



## icecoast3 (May 20, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> So, I presume that you ladies aren't particularly interested in knowing which members are into _"Manscaping??"_ :rofl4:
> 
> 
> :hairy: (…obviously _I'm_ not one of them!) :blink: :lol:


Wtf? Nobody wants to know this.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

This one is still going? SnowFlow your sole contribution to the forum is 10 posts in this wanky thread? Seriously, fuck off and go and troll somewhere else.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Snowflow said:


> How do you know its a old Westbeach jacket? Westbeach jackets have there logo on the front and this one has it just on the back, also the logo is much shorter than the Westbeach logo. First letter looks like an F last 3 letters looks like com if you zoom in


Because I know the guy that designed that jacket. Now fuck off.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't have hair on my balls! Gotta keep it clean for the ladies... well lady now that I just got married. :facepalm1:


----------



## Snowflow (Apr 13, 2015)

Im not trolling I was asking a question you dont have respect for new members then people arent going to want to contribute to this forum


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You're still crying?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Snowflow said:


> Im not trolling I was asking a question you dont have respect for new members then *people arent going to want to contribute to this forum*



» *Stats*
*
» Stats
Members: 28,612
Threads: 63,226
Posts: 722,004
Top Poster: BurtonAvenger (11,095)
*


Uhhhm,... Think again there Sparky!


----------



## Steveo90 (Jun 21, 2015)

Hello I am new to this forum. But I want to know where I can find a good pair of Olive green cargo snowboard pants and less than 190.00 dollars. I live on long Island new york. Please email me some links.


----------

